# 12 month neutered male "mounting" other dogs in doggy day care!



## Bradyboy (May 15, 2012)

My 12 month old male GS is neutered and generally a very sweet dog (he was bred to be a guide dog, so temperment is not an issue). Last week he attended a dog day care center for 4 days for approximately 3 hours each day. No problems occurred and the caretakers said he was great! Today they told me he was trying to "mount" several other large male dogs, and would not stop when commanded. They separated him for the group to protect him, as the other dogs began growling and "going after" him for his behavior. Now, they are saying he should not come back for a while. I am very annoyed, as this was great mental and physical stimulation for him and much needed respite for me! The only difference between last and this week is today there were significantly less dogs there than last week. Is this "mounting" behavior common in neutered 12 month old dogs? what can you do to stop it? 
many thanks in advance!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, I will venture to say that it is an attempt at dominance.
Just an opinion.
To stop it? Just say 'NO' and correct if necessary.
Don't make a big deal out of it, but don't allow it.
My son's 20 pound female (full grown small dog) is always trying to mount
Abby from the front or rear. Abby just shakes her off and tells her NO in 
her own way. Or we intervene if the dog is persistent.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

You need to find a daycare that is willing to work with the dogs. Some places are so hands off that they simply remove the dog from the group. The one I worked at, we would discuss it with the client and if they were willing to let us try to correct the behavior, a trainer would. 

Some dogs just like to hump.


----------



## Bradyboy (May 15, 2012)

Thank you! the dominance hypothesis makes sense. The only problem is he doesn't do this at home (I have 7yr & 11 year old children), so I can't correct him. Maybe I can talk to the daycare center about doing it. thanks again


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

can you attend the daycare with him one day?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

This should be easy to control by the daycare staff. I would find a new daycare with more knowledgeable people who will work with your dog on this behaviour. To me a daycare isn't just to burn energy and have fun the staff should also be making sure they are teaching the dogs proper behaviour. I would not feel safe leaving my dog at a place that does not even know how to deal with a humping issue.


----------

